# Photoshop white not white



## maracles

hi,

Anyone help with this. The white in my photoshop is no longer white, it is creamy/yellow. Other programs do show up white, and even the icon in the top left of photoshop is white, it is just the colour palette and and white in any pictures i'm manipulating.

Please help.


----------



## buck52

how about posting an example/screenshot


----------



## maracles

How do i show you a picuture, it is asking me for a url, my screenshot isnt on the web.


----------



## maracles

i think that is done.


----------



## ddrgsd

Directly below the Hand and magnify glass on your Photoshop tool bar, on the left hand side, you see two boxes. Double click on that, and it should pull up another window displaying all of your colors. Click on the white portion. That should reset everything.


----------



## maracles

lol, i have tried that. It does not work, even when the settings are at 255,255,255 it does not come out as white. I have premiere and that is fine, I have also tried repairing the program but that did little to help. Is there anyway of resetting all defaults?


----------



## ddrgsd

I'm not sure where you go to reset the defaults. You might want to check out the Adobe forums as well.


----------



## buck52

Reset Preferences
"A lot of Photoshop problems can be fixed by dumping the preferences file: While launching Photoshop, Hold down Alt+Ctrl+shift on the PC or Cmd+Option+Shift on the mac. When asked to reset the preferences say yes.
Before you do this, save your custom Patterns, actions, styles, brushes, gradients, shapes and color pallettes. These will also be reset. Tip: You can create an action to do this, so you have a one click backup! (Don't forget to save the backup action first)"

from here... http://www.photoshopcafe.com/tips.htm


----------



## slipe

Rather than click on your background color and try to reset it, use the tool that returns the large boxes to pure black and white. Below and to the left of the two large boxes are tiny black and white boxes. If you click on those you should revert back to pure white for the background.


----------



## lister

Reset preferences - as per Buck's advice.


----------



## maracles

Cheers, resetting the preferences worked, still have no idea what the problem was though.


----------



## kingsaviola

Hi Everyone
After I searched all over the internet and found no answer to this problem in my computer, I finally succeeded to solve it.
I don't know if it works in all computers, but it works for me so it worth your try.

All I've done is to uninstall the monitor's driver in the device manager. In the moment I've done that, the problem was solved. Monitor drivers are useless (the windows default "plug and play monitor" works perfectly) so you don't need to reinstall it again or look for new drivers.

Hopes it helps...


----------



## HellKatzX

kingsaviola said:


> Hi Everyone
> After I searched all over the internet and found no answer to this problem in my computer, I finally succeeded to solve it.
> I don't know if it works in all computers, but it works for me so it worth your try.
> 
> All I've done is to uninstall the monitor's driver in the device manager. In the moment I've done that, the problem was solved. Monitor drivers are useless (the windows default "plug and play monitor" works perfectly) so you don't need to reinstall it again or look for new drivers.
> 
> Hopes it helps...


Thanks that worked for me


----------



## chriskeeble

Excellent tip - resetting Photoshop settings worked for me. (Hold CTRL + ALT + SHIFT down as you start Photoshop CS3) - I was then prompted with a message to say:

The monitor profile "Samsung - Natural Color Pro 1.0 ICM" appears to be defective. Please rerun your monitor calibration software.

Choosing "Ignore Profile" (and optionally checking "Don't show again") does the trick.

Thanks Buck52.

Chris


----------



## Tafflad

I had excatly the same issue with CS3 and the "reset preferences" fixed it whites now look white.

As I get same error on start up ... apart from ignoring this, should I re-run the Samsung calibtartion S.Ware ? they provide "natural Colour Pro" utility to do this.

or do I need to report fault to Samsung ?


----------



## Tafflad

I logged a ticket with Samsung .. their response is that Natural Colour Pro is not working correctly with Adobe Gamma.
They suggest ignoring Natural Colour Pro (even remove it)

Do I need to do anything to set up Adobe Gamma ? .... or does it know a profile form monitor type ?


----------



## inthelight

I had the same problem after installing a second monitor (LG Flatron), and thought that it was a color profile issue.

I right-clicked on Desktop, clicked on Properties, then went to the Settings Tab, clicked on Advanced at the bottom right, then went to the Color Management Tab and saw that the color management was using the profile for the new monitor. I clicked on Add, then added an sRGB Color Space Profile, and it fixed the issue.


----------



## Alan0605

i also had this issue when i installed photoshop, i found the problem for me was when i installed it and ran it for the first time i changed the colour settings from the default (it comes up with colour settings you want to use), i just uninstalled and reinstalled and didn't mess with the colour settings and I got the proper white.


----------



## tauruserz

This is my problem too.
Thanks this thread that save me 

I'm using Ctrl+Alt+Shift method.


----------



## bromano83

inthelight said:


> I had the same problem after installing a second monitor (LG Flatron), and thought that it was a color profile issue.
> 
> I right-clicked on Desktop, clicked on Properties, then went to the Settings Tab, clicked on Advanced at the bottom right, then went to the Color Management Tab and saw that the color management was using the profile for the new monitor. I clicked on Add, then added an sRGB Color Space Profile, and it fixed the issue.


Thanks for the tip with that. It fixed my Photoshop issue and a few other yellow issues i had like with my windows live photo gallery!!!!


----------



## Tafflad

On my VISTA pc ... when I bring up the advanced tab, it lists "profiles installed o n your system"

It does list - IEC 61966-2.1 Default RGB colour space - sRGB

does this means I still have to ADD it ? ...
I did click on ADD but it then brings up a window asking me to browse to file ? ..... no idea where that would be.


----------



## xeno1100

If you're on a windows machine fix the whites by doing this:

Edit > Preferences > General > Color Picker (drop down) > Windows (change from "Adobe")


Voila! You have whites and you didn't lose all your preferences.


----------

